# Xingyi vs Bagua



## Xue Sheng (Jul 22, 2008)

and counter each other

Everytime I see this sifu it makes me wish I lived in or MUCH closer to Montreal


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 22, 2009)

So which one wins? LOL


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh cool he has more videos up. On some of them you can clearly see the distiniction but other times I forgot who is Xingyi and who is Bagua and I am sure each person does both.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 23, 2009)

CrushingFist said:


> So which one wins? LOL


 So obviously Bagua, duh!  Legends don't lie.:boing2:





http://www.martialdevelopment.com/wordpress/wp-content/images/baguazhang-kitty.jpg


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2009)

Fascinating!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 23, 2009)

Is this really Martial Arts? Their not wearing belts?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> Is this really Martial Arts? Their not wearing belts?


 
Nope most CMA styles are just made up with CGI...in fact...not even China exists


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 29, 2009)

To:xue sheng
what's the CGI?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 29, 2009)

CGI=Computer-generated imagery 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer-generated_imagery


----------

